# CFM Cycles



## C-Rex (May 14, 2014)

Shameless plug for my friend's shop:

I just wanted to take a minute to let you all know about my buddy's shop.  His name is Mike and his shop, CFM Cycles, is in Coventry, CT at the intersection of Rt. 31 and Rt. 44.  Basically, go North from exit 67 off I-84 and it's a few miles down on the right.  He is only open by appointment, and only does custom builds.  He is currently a Pivot and Banshee dealer, but can get a lot of other stuff too so just ask. He does road bikes as well, but I don't ride the road so I honestly know nothing about that side of things.  Since he doesn't not stock an inventory, and is only open by appointment, he has very little overhead, and therefore can pass on some great deals to you.  He's been riding and wrenching on bikes since he was a little kid, and I can tell you first hand that he's a hell of a mechanic and builder.  So if you're looking for a new ride, and want something special at a great price, give him a call.  You will NOT be disappointed.

Mike Culvey
CFM Cycles
860-268-5262


----------

